# Help a fellow furry get back on his paws!



## Brizzle (Oct 3, 2016)

Hey there guys, I'm posting here to help out a fellow furry who needs our help. Taurin fox has run into some financial hardships, and no longer has a computer to keep working on his art. I ask that if you can, give a few dollars to the gofundme that was established so that he could get a new one. If you can't, let's share the hell out of this and get people involved! Link will be in the comments!!

Thanks for reading!!!


----------

